# programmable or instant start ballast for t5?



## tpl*co (Nov 4, 2006)

Again I'm looking at ballasts. I've read that programmable ballasts are better for T5 lamp life? I've also seen a lot of recommendations for the Workhorse ballasts which are instant start? In an aquarium application where the lights just go on and off 2x a day would it matter? I've seen that the programmable starts are good for sensored starts like occupancy sensors which isn't applicable for an aquarium. The workhorses are a lot cheaper, I've found my workhorse 7 is probably too powerfull for just 2 54 watt bulbs .

Also, calling local lighting companies they said that the company that makes Triad ballasts is out of business and there were trouble with triad ballasts? He's recommending a Sylvania programmable start ballast. Anybody use them? I'm going to run 2 f54t5's over a 60 gallon tank. If I were to use the Workhorse 7 I have I need to go 3 bulbs .

Been learning a lot about ballasts by trial and error, my head hurts :icon_frow 

Tina


----------



## tpl*co (Nov 4, 2006)

Anybody? does it matter to have an instant start or programmable start on t5s over an aquarium?

Tina


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Wire it like that except leave two empty...wouldn't that work?

Or get a Workhorse 5.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Some guy is using it to wire 1 bulb here.

http://www.canreef.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=7769


----------



## briandmiles (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't see any reason for you to get programmable ballasts and the instant start workhorses (as you said) will be much cheaper.

Brian


----------



## dupt (Nov 17, 2011)

I know this post might be old and dead, but I found it and therefore others might also. T5 lamps should always be used on Programmed Rapid Start ballasts. OSRAM SYLVANIA, GE/ULT, and Advance/Philips only make this type of ballast for T5 lamps. There is a reason for that. They also make the lamps, and they want their lamps to work properly. T8 is OK on IS, but T5 and T5/HO needs PS.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Interesting. Many of us have been using instant start ballasts like Fulhams Workhorse series for a many years without any issues.



> There is a reason for that. They also make the lamps, and they want their lamps to work properly.


Is that the reason? Or do they make the lamps, and also want to sell their ballasts?

I have read about end-of-life circuitry and such, scary. But I have yet to hear from anyone whose T5 setup has blown up due to using the "wrong" ballast.

(As far as I know, instant start, rapid start, and programmed start _electronic_ ballasts can be used to drive T5 bulbs. Programmed start ballasts are great for situations where bulbs turn on/off frequently).


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Wasserpest said:


> Programmed start ballasts are great for situations where bulbs turn on/off frequently).


I believe this is the key sentence. Our use of T5 lights isn't what most T5 lights are made for. Most of them are for uses where the lights are not automatically turned on in the morning and off 8 hours later, day after day after day.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

i've been using a workhorse 7 to power 2x24w t5's for like a year now and it's been fine.. I know thats not super long or anything, but it was $35 shipped and it'll run just 1 bulb fine, or 4x54w, or 8x24w, ect. all depending on how you wire it. It shouldn't have any problem and the only difference would be length of bulb life between a programmed start and an Instant Start ballast.. being planted tankers we usually swap bulbs every year, so it shouldn't make the slightest difference.


----------

